# Commission on Housing appointed



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2022)

Apparently the Commission was appointed before they consulted with us!

Spoiler alert: Purple, you might want to wait until Monday to read this so that it does not upset your weekend too much!





__





						Members of The Housing Commission
					






					www.gov.ie
				




Chairman John O'Connor
John is the former Chief Executive Officer of The Housing Agency. Previous roles included Chief Executive of the Affordable Homes Partnership, and Executive Manager of the Housing & Communities Department in Dublin City Council. He also worked in the construction industry before moving to local government. He is a Chartered Engineer and holds qualifications in other areas including governance and project management.

Pat Doyle - President of the Irish Council for Social Housing
Sorcha Edwards - General Secretary of The European Federation of Public, Coooperative and Social Housing
Paddy Gray - Professor Emeritus in housing at Ulster University - Board member of the Wheatley Group - the UK's larges Social Housing provider
Patricia King - General Secretary of ICTU
Ronan Lyons - Trinity
Kathryn Meghen - CEO of the Royal Institute of Architects in Ireland
Michelle Norris - Professor of Social Policy in UCD Her research interests are "

the management and financing of social housing
the regeneration of social housing estates and inner urban areas
David O'Connor - formerly Fingal County Architect
Michael O'Flynn - CEO of O'Flynn Group - one of Ireland's largest property developers
Brian O'Gorman - Director of Clúid and past President of Irish Council for Social Housing
Ailbhe O'Neill - Assistant Professor of Law in UCD - research interests focus on property rights and regulation - according to the Housing Agency. But according to her profile on TCD "Her research interests include Corporate Governance, Media Law, Constitutional Law and Bank Resolution."


----------



## Protocol (19 Feb 2022)

2 of 12 worked as, or are, builders?


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (19 Feb 2022)

Protocol said:


> 2 of 12 worked as, or are, builders?


Who do you want on it, people with no experience or knowledge of the industry?!!


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2022)

Can they rename it "The Commission on Social Housing".


----------

